# dry chemical in lieu of water



## jim baird (Feb 8, 2010)

Architect has specified that bidders develop and submit dry sprinkler system as "add alternate".

What is the rationale for alternate?

Is it cheaper, easier?  Or is architect just offering looser shoes for bidder?  Don't these looser shoes cost more to wear?


----------



## Coug Dad (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: dry chemical in lieu of water

A "dry sprinkler system" is still a sprinkler system.  The water is just held behind a dry pipe valve and released into the system when a sprinkler head opens.  A dry sprinkler system is different from a dry chemical system.  It could be they are comparing the cost of heating the building against providing a dry sprinkler system.


----------



## jim baird (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: dry chemical in lieu of water

Thanks for the reply Cougdad.

You got me going on my own searches and I am seeing thru the fog a little.

The proposed use is technically a "museum" (that's the description that qualifies it for some grant money), ergo the consideration of the dry pipes as a hedge against accidental leaks/damage etc to display items.

Job has been awarded sort of over my head and/or behind my back and the contractor was whining a little during a recent meeting w/designers to stamp out a brush fire that ignited as soon as the contractor delivered his roll-off.


----------



## Coug Dad (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: dry chemical in lieu of water

If it is a museum, they should be looking at a double interlock preaction sprinkler system.  A dry system offers little water damage protectin beyond a standard wet sprinkler system.  A double interlocked sprinkler systems needs the operation of a detector (heat of smoke, usually smoke in a museum) and the operation of a sprinkler head before water is introduced into the system.  The museum standards that are required to be met for many traveling exhibits require double interlocked preaction sprinkler systems.


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: dry chemical in lieu of water

Agree with Coug Dad and would only add that some I've seen also use Clean Agent Systems depending on enclosure volumes due to fear of water damage.


----------



## Coug Dad (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: dry chemical in lieu of water

If they really want to go hi-tech, the water mist systems are very effective and use very little water so water damage is limited.


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: dry chemical in lieu of water

Yes indeed!


----------



## jim baird (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: dry chemical in lieu of water

Funny, but I haven't heard any mention of whether there actually is anything of any value, monetary, visual, artistic, or otherwise within a twenty mile radius of here.  Certainly no $40 million dollar paintings.  There is a heavily travelled rail line a stone's throw away, so maybe they will have some antique spikes and/or ties on display, or some pictures of cotton bales.  This town reached its zenith in about 1880 and has been sliding toward ignominy ever since.  Pine timber is the biggest local product, but the museum will not likely contain the length of one of those trunks.  (They look better "on the hoof" anyway)

I actually think the building will see service as an "event center" which is why it shall be sprinklered.


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: dry chemical in lieu of water

In that case the designer/owner have the options to go with a simple wet or dry and most likely will not even consider the double-interlock, clean agent or mist as previously discussed.


----------



## beach (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: dry chemical in lieu of water

They could call it a "Sprinkler Museum" and get the grant money.........  :lol:


----------

